# Maximum temperature you're happy to cycle in



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2017)

One to while away these cold winter days....

For me it's 25C. It's so damn hilly here. Doing long climbs (obviously slowly) on hot days is purgatory. Flat rides I could manage more than 25C but on the exceptionally rare days it's hotter than that in the Peak District, the bike stays at home


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2017)

Not too fussed, we rarely get anything here in the UK that is 'too hot', just tend to ease off the pace and take plenty of fluids..


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2017)

About 4 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Jan 2017)

Managed a 100 kms ride last summer when temperature topped out at 38c mid afternoon, had to stop twice and hide in the shade! Not to be repeated....


----------



## Jimidh (23 Jan 2017)

Wish I had the opportunity more often to find if I had an upper limit but up here in the frozen waste land mid 20's is usually as high as we get.

Certainly I've climbed in Mallorca in the 30's without too many problems.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jan 2017)

Anything lower than what I'm getting for my commutes lately. I've had more days than I want recently in which the temperatures for my 90 minute commute home have been in the mid to high 30s.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jan 2017)

About 15-20deg C is the temperature I'm probably most happy in but I have cycled in more, it was 37deg C when we went up the Alpe Du Huez and it was up to 40deg C in that heat wave last year IIRC.


----------



## Markymark (23 Jan 2017)

Hotter it is the slower I ride and the more I drink. Not reached an upper limit as it's wonderful pootling along slowly when the alternative is sweltering and suffering on the tube


----------



## Alan O (23 Jan 2017)

I've only ever cycled in the UK, so I haven't come close to finding it yet!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> One to while away these cold winter days....
> 
> For me it's 25C. It's so damn hilly here. Doing long climbs (obviously slowly) on hot days is purgatory. Flat rides I could manage more than 25C but on the exceptionally rare days it's hotter than that in the Peak District, the bike stays at home



On your rather excellent Scarborough ride last year, my Garmin topped out at 28.0°C although it didn't feel excessively hot at the time (the average for the whole ride was a much more reasonable 18.6°C). Maybe the awesome speed we were all doing cooled us down...?

I've been out a couple of times when it's been consistently in the high 20's, but it soon starts getting hard work when you hit a hill or two.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2017)

Jimidh said:


> Wish I had the opportunity more often to find if I had an upper limit but up here in the frozen waste land mid 20's is usually as high as we get.
> 
> Certainly I've climbed in Mallorca in the 30's without too many problems.



I climbed Mount Etna on Sicily when it was in the 30s and I suffered like a dog. It was a 20km climb however

On the flat I'm fine with any UK temperature. But 6mph up a long hill and working hard it feels like I've sprung a leak


----------



## Ian H (23 Jan 2017)

There are ways of coping with high temperatures


Sri Lanka by Ian Hennessey, on Flickr


----------



## Globalti (23 Jan 2017)

I've hit 33c riding in South Africa. But very dry.


----------



## Milzy (23 Jan 2017)

24.5


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2017)

I've never performed well in hot conditions. I've worked lots abroad, middle east and the like and I wilted pretty quickly so I would imagine cycling would be much the same. I think I've just acclimatised to the my own climate and it rarely includes heat.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jan 2017)

I did 170 miles in 28 degrees centigrade last year. That was bordering on uncomfortable, I got some serious leg cramps when my on board water supply ran out.


----------



## jay clock (23 Jan 2017)

Ironman Switzerland in 2013 it was 39 degrees on the bike.. Luckily I am slow anyway so a late afternoon rain storm dropped it to about 27 for the run (aka walk aka shuffle)


----------



## oldroadman (23 Jan 2017)

35c is about the top, but less than 16c is no fun! heat over cold any time.


----------



## mynydd (23 Jan 2017)

One sunny day in Snowdonia last June


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4650980, member: 259"]It depends on the humidity.[/QUOTE]

This is key. The other key is acclimatisation. I am not very good with heat, I have fainted from heat on quite a few occasions. That being said, when I am acclimatised 35 would be about my maximum on a non-humid day, with a breeze blowing towards the equator. When I'm in the UK, 25 can feel "hot" 

Still makes me smirk to call 25C hot.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2017)

Holy Trump, 431 Celsius!


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jan 2017)

mynydd said:


> One sunny day in Snowdonia last June
> View attachment 334630


Temperature in the sun and air temperature (as the met measures) are quite different things. I am betting the official temperature that day was ~20C below that.

Edit:
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/regional-climates/wl#temperature

"The highest temperatures usually occur furthest away from the cooling influence of the Atlantic, the record in Wales being 35.2 °C at Hawarden Bridge (Flintshire) on 2 August 1990. However, when a hot airstream arrives from the east, maxima along the coasts can equal those inland, an example being the 31.8 °C achieved at Aberporth (Ceredigion) on 2 August 1995."


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Holy Trump, 431 Celsius!


Hot enough to melt lead.


----------



## mynydd (23 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Holy Trump, 431 Celsius!


Hot place, snowdonia 


jefmcg said:


> Temperature in the sun and air temperature (as the met measures) are quite different things. I am betting the official temperature that day was ~20C below that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jan 2017)

It'll get to about 40C in the shade round my alpine retreat, and that's definitely warm: I'll still cycle, but will probably head up to higher ground during the warmest part of the day, if I can. I find 30C there perfectly bearable while moving, 35C is getting sticky, though the low humidity means it's not suffocating. Just don't stop in the sun.... these were the temperatures on my balcony early August (in the sun, for the maximum):


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2017)

About 40°c. I've walked around Washington DC in such temperatures and cycling would be preferable but bike lanes and bike hire were rare when I was there. I did cycle around Miami a couple of times but the temperature had dropped to mid 30s by then - I've cycled in hotter in the sun in the UK!

In summer, I often cycle in long sleeved hiking shirts, iso cool type trousers and a legionnaires hat. There's not much shade in the fens so it's good to keep the sun off!


----------



## PK99 (23 Jan 2017)

38C in Provence last September was too high!


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Hot enough to melt lead.


Not in Russia, where lead is only authorised to melt when Putin says it can.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Hotter it is the slower I ride and the more I drink. Not reached an upper limit as it's wonderful pootling along slowly when the alternative is sweltering and suffering on the tube




You take the tube? You filthy urchin.


----------



## gbb (23 Jan 2017)

Maybe 10 years ago when I was fit I did a 50 mile ride in 30 to 32 degrees and didn't mind it. Couldn't get my gear off when I got home mind, stuck to my skin.

It was so hot you could hear the melting tarmac sticking to the tyres, a wierd sound like riding over cornflakes.

Conversely, I detest the cold, struggle to get out at all in the winter.


----------



## Saluki (23 Jan 2017)

I used to ride my bike in the NT, Australia. It would be around 34 degrees C or so. A steady 10 or 11mph gave me a nice breeze which was nice. Darwin is pretty flat so no problems with hills for anything. I took lots of water, always. Once the 'build up' took a proper hold, not so much riding as it was like cycling through treacle with the humidity.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> It'll get to about 40C in the shade round my alpine retreat, and that's definitely warm: I'll still cycle, but will probably head up to higher ground during the warmest part of the day, if I can. I find 30C there perfectly bearable while moving, 35C is getting sticky, though the low humidity means it's not suffocating. Just don't stop in the sun.... these were the temperatures on my balcony early August (in the sun, for the maximum):
> 
> View attachment 334632


Occam's razor says the thermometer is broken. Hottest temperature recorded on planet earth is 56C. Even in full sun, I really doubt it reached that temperature.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Occam's razor says the thermometer is broken. Hottest temperature recorded on planet earth is 56C. Even in full sun, I really doubt it reached that temperature.


If it's 40C in the shade, in full sun things (and people) will store the heat and get warmer than the air temperature. As soon as the sun stops shining directly on it, the measurements return to sensible (about 10-15C less).


----------



## Markymark (24 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> You take the tube? You filthy urchin.


Well it's sometimes the easiest way to get to work as the central stations give me the best pennies when I'm busking.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Well it's sometimes the easiest way to get to work as the central stations give me the best pennies when I'm busking.



Yoda or the dog made out of sand?


----------



## Markymark (24 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Yoda or the dog made out of sand?


Cover myself in paint and stand motionless.


----------



## burndust (24 Jan 2017)

when i was in canada a few years back (Summer) cycled from Banff to Lake Louise and back was about 35c, tough day in the saddle


----------



## Cycleops (24 Jan 2017)

Don't get much less than 26c down here year round. Quite amusing when the locals start putting on sweatshirts if it drops below. I draw the line at around 33c. Thankfully humidity is low.


----------



## simonsch (24 Jan 2017)

Above 40 degrees and my dad gets out his big water bottle (750 ml). He laughed at me insisting on carrying 1.5L. More seriously, I usually go cycling in 35-40 if I go home to Australia for Xmas, it is no problem at all when you are moving (slowing down on climbs though you feel it). The sun is more the issue. If is 40 or above, I wait until evening to go out, or get up early.


----------



## psmiffy (24 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> I've never performed well in hot conditions. I've worked lots abroad, middle east and the like and I wilted pretty quickly so I would imagine cycling would be much the same.



I worked in the ME and Africa when I was a kid - plus 40° was not uncommon - it takes about 3 months for your body to acclimatise and then its only marginal - more getting used to it mentally and taking care of the body by hydrating properly and getting enough essential salts - when i've been cycling in southern Europe and it is hot I find I can fall back on that experience 

Ive cycled when the temperature touched 40° (official temperature) on a number of occasions in the south of France and occasionally in Croatia and Spain - hotter on the bike tho and definitely time to find somewhere to hide - above 35° not so much the sun being a problem but the heat radiating from the road



jefmcg said:


> Hottest temperature recorded on planet earth is 56C



Supposedly the thermometer was broken that day as well  - notwithstanding that the temperature in the sauna at my gym is higher than that every day


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2017)

the only thing the temperature does is help me decide which direction to go. If it's baking hot I'll avoid the hills and head south and west towards blackpool and fylde, it's as flat as a pancake. There's a route to Knott End and the biggest 'climb' is a canal bridge over the Glasson branch of the Lancaster Canal... that's a great route for hot summer days where long slow climbs are best avoided.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> the only thing the temperature does is help me decide which direction to go. If it's baking hot I'll avoid the hills and head south and west towards blackpool and fylde, it's as flat as a pancake. There's a route to Knott End and the biggest 'climb' is a canal bridge over the Glasson branch of the Lancaster Canal... that's a great route for hot summer days where long slow climbs are best avoided.


I have that area bookmarked for the summer day on which I finally decide to have a go at doing a 5 hour imperial century! I worked out a 14.3 mile circuit which I will have to tackle 7 times to get my 100 miles in. (Moss Edge, fringes of Garstang, Winmarleigh, Stake Pool, and back to Moss Edge.) It will only have a total of 1,200 ft of climbing in 100 miles, so about as flat as one could realistically hope for. Definitely not a ride for a hot day though ...

I am like nickyboy - 25 degrees is about as hot as I like it. I can tolerate the heat a lot better since losing weight but I still prefer the range 20-25 degrees. I can cope with 30 but prefer not to. I have done some hilly rides in the low 30s and found that it was gruelling rather than fun. 

Temperatures above 25 are better suited to sitting in the shade with a cold drink and something good to read!


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> It got pretty hot on the Fridays' Tour last year


Hottest was 34C, we had three days at 30C. I've ridden alongside the Canal du Midi in 38C, but that was in the shade and next to water and obvs there was a 10mph headwind. In the desert of northwestern Australia = the Pilbara - I've worked at 110F, that was ok but every degree above that was really noticeable. I find a cycle helmet helps to protect your bonce from the heat.


----------



## dodgy (24 Jan 2017)

Col de la Colombiere, 21st July 2015, that was the day when I discovered my limits. Peak recorded temperature of 39c while ascending, I had to stop about 20 times, I usually grovel up it but don't have to stop. Lower left shows temperature from Garmin sensor (the squared off line) and the nearby met station (the smoother solid filled shape).


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2017)

User3094 said:


> @User I'm in awe of your legs.


I'm in awe of his scooter.


----------



## User482 (24 Jan 2017)

La Marmotte 2013: temperature ranged between 13 and 40 degrees. You can see the inverse relationship with altitude.


----------



## TheJDog (24 Jan 2017)

I did the Etape in sweltering heat two years ago, and said never again in the South of France in the summer. Then last year we went for a Pyrenean trip and it was just as bad. I remember stopping for a bit in the shade near the top of a climb, sitting on a stone bench, and (this is pretty horrible) the flies were so thick on my groin but not really anywhere else :S

I think 30 degrees C or so is what I can stay happy in so the UK is mostly fine, but there was one summer when I remember doing repeats on Swain's Lane and it was soooo hot.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jan 2017)

38 is the highest I've done.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Hotter it is the slower I ride and the more I drink. Not reached an upper limit as it's wonderful pootling along slowly when the alternative is sweltering and suffering on the tube


This. Summer was 33 degrees in London . Pair of baggy shorts and a vest .lots of fluids


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jan 2017)

psmiffy said:


> temperature in the sauna at my gym is higher than that every day


How much hotter?


----------



## Markymark (24 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> This. Summer was 33 degrees in London . Pair of baggy shorts and a vest .lots of fluids


....and now a cycle cap as some of us don't have the upper protection we had in our youth


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> One to while away these cold winter days....
> 
> For me it's 25C. It's so damn hilly here. Doing long climbs (obviously slowly) on hot days is purgatory. Flat rides I could manage more than 25C but on the exceptionally rare days it's hotter than that in the Peak District, the bike stays at home


Depends on distance (hills are not too much of a problem around here......fortunately).
I enjoy 17-20ish providing its not windy.
I can enjoy 25ish along the Dee estuary as it has a good breeze.
I will be in Menorca this June so will hopefully be finding out if I enjoy 25 plus


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

Starts to get a probem over 30 I think. Have cycled in the Med in the high thirties for a short time (middle of the day - mad dogs and Englishmen) - odd things happened - seem to remember that I developed something like goose bumps - assumed it was my desperate body trying to shed heat.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That being said, when I am acclimatised 35 would be about my maximum on a non-humid day, with a breeze blowing towards the equator.


Just remembered, after 100km, I had to sit under a tree after wetting my head, but that was due to mandatory helmet laws.


Blue Hills said:


> goose bumps -


Heat exhaustion.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Just remembered, after 100km, I had to sit under a tree after wetting my head, but that was due to mandatory helmet laws.
> 
> Heat exhaustion.


But I wasn't exhausted at all - or is that a technical medical description? I was only out in that 38/39 or so for about 40 minutes. I assumed it was something to do with my body trying to increase the surface area to shed heat.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> But I wasn't exhausted at all - or is that a technical medical description? I was only out in that 38/39 or so for about 40 minutes. I assumed it was something to do with my body trying to increase the surface area to shed heat.


It's a medical term, and it means you need to cool down before you start killing yourself 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/heat-exhaustion/basics/definition/con-20033366


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

ah thanks.

And there I see goose bumps.

As for the remedy, I didn't drink cool sports drinks - maybe a bit of water - I was on the way to family meeting under some palm trees - to drink a fair bit of wine


----------



## Slick (24 Jan 2017)

psmiffy said:


> I worked in the ME and Africa when I was a kid - plus 40° was not uncommon - it takes about 3 months for your body to acclimatise and then its only marginal - more getting used to it mentally and taking care of the body by hydrating properly and getting enough essential salts - when i've been cycling in southern Europe and it is hot I find I can fall back on that experience
> 
> Ive cycled when the temperature touched 40° (official temperature) on a number of occasions in the south of France and occasionally in Croatia and Spain - hotter on the bike tho and definitely time to find somewhere to hide - above 35° not so much the sun being a problem but the heat radiating from the road
> 
> ...


I was never there for any more than 3 months at a time, might have been part of the problem. I thought I would get away without stopping for the prescribed salt tablets. Big mistake, as I learned after coming round in hospital.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

Ah yes, mad dogs and - many many years ago in the goose bump place i ended up in a hospital outpatients because of something approaching heat stroke.


----------



## psmiffy (24 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> I thought I would get away without stopping for the prescribed salt tablets.



When I first went to the ME salt tablets were the "thing" - in all the xpat offices there were dispensers everywhere and you were issued with a tub for in the car - not long after I arrived they all disappeared - somebody had wondered why expats were susceptible to kidney stones - I always found that eating normal foods esp. bread and cheese topped up with a bag of crisps if I thought I needed extra salt worked well


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jan 2017)

It might sound a bit silly, but apart from the 'acclimatisation' bit, mentally, I just 'give in to being warm' (after the winter, it's not an unpleasant feeling anyway), and do the British understatement thing, saying "hmm, it's a little on the warm side today". If you convince yourself you're too hot, then you will be, and you'll hate it. I do the same thing with mountains, and just call them big hills. Well, that's all they are, really, when you're cycling up them.


----------



## MrPie (24 Jan 2017)

Hotter n Hell Hundred in North Texas a couple years back......109F / 43C with a 15mph hadwind for the last 20 miles. 'Gawd dayum' as they say in Texas.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> La Marmotte 2013: temperature ranged between 13 and 40 degrees. You can see the inverse relationship with altitude.
> 
> View attachment 334715


That the year I did it,my computer recorded a max of 41deg C  That was probably at a water stop but looking at the chart it was consistently 36deg C+ for long periods of time.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

MrPie said:


> Hotter n Hell Hundred in North Texas a couple years back......109F / 43C with a 15mph hadwind for the last 20 miles. 'Gawd dayum' as they say in Texas.


A mate of mine is out there for the winter. The swine has been sending back reports of rides in temperatures of 25-28C over Christmas/NY ... His girlfriend lives there and she had _overnight_ temperatures in the mid-30s in early spring last year!


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> ....and now a cycle cap as some of us don't have the upper protection we had in our youth


suncream here. gets too hot with a cap


----------



## Markymark (25 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> suncream here. gets too hot with a cap


You need an overpriced cap. It's great, keep the sun off and the peak can stop the glare.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> You need an overpriced cap. It's great, keep the sun off and the peak can stop the glare.




a rapha cap then


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> You need an overpriced cap. It's great, keep the sun off and the peak can stop the glare.



Are the glares from people wearing cheap caps?


----------



## Markymark (25 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Are the glares from people wearing cheap caps?


Tis blinding.


----------



## byegad (25 Jan 2017)

I've ridden in the high 30sC and had no issues, until we stopped, at which point liquid pored out of me until shade and several cool beers did their trick.


----------



## Markymark (25 Jan 2017)

byegad said:


> I've ridden in the high 30sC and had no issues, until we stopped, at which point liquid pored out of me until shade and several cool beers did their trick.


This is true. Getting to work and sitting under a fan to stop the sweat pouring off.


----------



## Proto (25 Jan 2017)

I climbed Galibier year before last, temperature 35 or 36°C. Got too much, stopped at the little hut half way for some cool drink and water. Was close to being unbearable.

Daughter was in the Tour Down Under last year. Guesting for an Australian team, she was ill prepared, and with not much team support. Pulled out on stage 3, a road stage around Adelaide hills. Temperature hit 45°C. Ran out of fluids, started to feel dizzy and sick, headache, so she pulled out. She was heartbroken but a wise decision.


----------



## Toemul (29 Jan 2017)

Had this for 8 days through france, well into the 40s by late afternoon.


----------



## bondirob (30 Jan 2017)

I used to work in hot conditions and the nurse used to advise us on how to deal with it.
Your body takes a few days to adapt then copes much more efficiently with the heat also avoid caffeine and eat stuff like raisins.
I've cycled in about 40c in Australia it was warm but OK I was living there though if I had to do it now as a one off I'd struggle.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Jan 2017)

Dreaming of cycling in hot weather. I hate being cold!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2017)

22 degrees counts as a scorching hot day in Edinburgh. Anything above this I find seriously uncomfortable


----------



## LarryDuff (30 Jan 2017)

In Ireland the concept of maximum temperature doesn't exist.


----------



## united4ever (30 Jan 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Anything lower than what I'm getting for my commutes lately. I've had more days than I want recently in which the temperatures for my 90 minute commute home have been in the mid to high 30s.



Crikey, how much water do you drink before, during and after the commute? Must be great for calorie burning too. But yeah, would prefer the English climate over that for cycling - covering myself in sun cream and have it mixing with sweat and dripping into the eyes and mouth would not be fun - you have a shower at work right? Fair play to you though, that is some commitment.


----------



## rivers (30 Jan 2017)

If it's too hot for me to go outside, it's too hot for me to cycle. I draw the line at 25*C


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2017)

rivers said:


> If it's too hot for me to go outside, it's too hot for me to cycle. I draw the line at 25*C


Strange thing is that in my French house, when it's 35-40C outside, the 25C indoors does feel genuinely cool.


----------



## rivers (30 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Strange thing is that in my French house, when it's 35-40C outside, the 25C indoors does feel genuinely cool.



I would melt in those temperatures.


----------



## psmiffy (30 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Strange thing is that in my French house, when it's 35-40C outside, the 25C indoors does feel genuinely cool.



When I lived in Kuwait in the summer we kept the AC thermostat at about 30 - still freezing when you went indoors


----------



## Welsh wheels (26 Jun 2018)

It is 28 degrees celsius here tonight, too hot for my liking. I'm giving the evening club ride a miss tonight. I might go out for a shorter, slower ride once it cools down a bit. My ideal riding temperature is 20-22 degrees celsius. Now I'l wait for you all to come along and tell me how lovely this heat is for riding but bear in mind I'm welsh and not used to the heat!!


----------



## hobo (26 Jun 2018)

I rode in the mid 30's for weeks in the Northern Territory in Oz years ago.
This weather is like a Aussie spring, it's just a case of acclimatising.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jun 2018)

I'm out on my mtb for the first time in ages tonight. I'm taking pocket money for a pub stop on the way home!


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2018)

I am supposed to be going out on Friday morning, leaving at 10pm. We may have to cut the ride a bit short as it is going to hit 27* by 1pm. Plenty of factor 50 on.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jun 2018)

I was literally melting on the way home, I was on a motorbike though


----------



## Globalti (26 Jun 2018)

We went riding in Mallorca when it was 33 centigrade; that was too hot. When we stopped under the shade of a tree and sat on the concrete kerb, our bottoms left wet marks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jun 2018)

Long rides I do not like doing much above low 20's. Anything higher and I prefer shorter slower rides usually involving beer or ice cream or both.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2018)

Last time I did the Fairies 300 audax, back in 2007, it was warm enough when we set off at 2am to ride with bare arms and legs and not even a gilet by way of extra layers. By lunchtime, it was uncomfortably warm, too hot to be enjoyable. Not sure of the exact temperature but high 20s at least, almost certainly over 30ºC at the hottest part of the day.

I'm doing the Fairies 300 again this weekend and it looks like being similar conditions according to the forecast, mid to high 20s. That should be OK but I wouldn't want it much hotter.

Also thinking of doing the club 10 tomorrow evening but that's going to be really hard work in the heat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jun 2018)

smutchin said:


> Last time I did the Fairies 300 audax, back in 2007, it was warm enough when we set off at 2am to ride with bare arms and legs and not even a gilet by way of extra layers. By lunchtime, it was uncomfortably warm, too hot to be enjoyable. Not sure of the exact temperature but high 20s at least, almost certainly over 30ºC at the hottest part of the day.
> 
> I'm doing the Fairies 300 again this weekend and it looks like being similar conditions according to the forecast, mid to high 20s. That should be OK but I wouldn't want it much hotter.
> 
> Also thinking of doing the club 10 tomorrow evening but that's going to be really hard work in the heat.



Be sure to drink plenty and have salty foods. I got dehydrated over weekend on an audax and average speed plumetted till I had done multiple pub stops to take on liquids and salty foods.


----------



## Slick (26 Jun 2018)

I'm a bit of a shrinking violet when it comes to heat but I'm loving the current spell. I'm having a rest day tomorrow but they reckon the temperature could hit an all time high here Thursday and I'm damn sure I'm not missing it. A big run might be different but my 30 mile commute is just too good an opportunity to work up a good sweat.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2018)

I dont do heat..
Seeing a lot of roadies around Eyam and Bakewell today looking a bit hot and bothered.
Stunning wether but the hills look tortuous


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Be sure to drink plenty and have salty foods. I got dehydrated over weekend on an audax and average speed plumetted till I had done multiple pub stops to take on liquids and salty foods.



I'll be carrying plenty of electrolyte tabs. And two large bidons.

And suncream, of course. I don't think I was carrying suncream last time and paid the price.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

It is just to hot for me. 28 deg in the house at the moment. I did go out yesterday, but made sure it was early. I do not do well in this kind of heat.


----------



## Salar (26 Jun 2018)

Rode a couple of miles at walking pace in the heat the other day with the dog attached to me with a bungee lead on traffic free track.
Didn't want to over exert him in the heat.

He loves it,................mad dogs and Englishman comes to mind.


----------



## Biker Joe (26 Jun 2018)

At the moment I'm out for a ride around 8 o-clock in the morning and try to get back before 11 o-clock. The temperatures are nice then. In my younger days I would ride in the heat but at 74 I take a bit more care now. Acclimatization is the key.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jun 2018)

Today is too hot, and my legs don't like the heat. Tomorrow is going to be the same, and I'm pedalling around London for most of it. I think lots of suncream, a hat, much drinking and some of my special tablets will see me to the planned 100 miles..


----------



## Biker Joe (26 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Today is too hot, and my legs don't like the heat. Tomorrow is going to be the same, and I'm pedalling around London for most of it. I think lots of suncream, a hat, much drinking and some of my special tablets will see me to the planned 100 miles..


Rather you than me.


----------



## User10119 (26 Jun 2018)

I don't cope with hot weather at all well. But then I'm the person that managed to get horribly sunburnt riding the DunRun (yes, that's an overnight ride) in 2010, and who once did a night right from York to Whitby - right over the tall hilly windy bits - in October and set off wearing 3/4s, a t-shirt and a strappy shouldered vest as a base layer, with a thin fleece in my bag 'just in case' and ended up doing half the ride in my vest because it was much too hot. I did put my t shirt back on for a bit when we stopped to brew up - in a layby, just by the Hole of Horcum. It was a touch breezy, y'see.


----------



## Ian H (26 Jun 2018)

There are ways and means.


----------



## Brandane (26 Jun 2018)

Loving it. Low 20's here and I find that ideal. Up to 30C I am happy with, and above that is uncomfortable - but I adjust the effort to the temperature. If it's too hot, I slow down!
The weekend was one of the best I remember on a bike. Largs to Newton Stewart on Friday, Dumfries on Saturday, Carlisle on Sunday. 170 miles of quiet roads, breathtaking scenery in places, and perfect weather. I intend to enjoy this weather for as long as it lasts - after all it has been a long winter, from 1976 until now!

"It's toooooo hot" brigade?? Give us peace; you get it your way 99% of the time.

NCN 7 in the Scottish sun:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Jun 2018)

I have persevered with the school run on the bike this week in the hope I set some form of acclimatisation before this weekend’s 200. I have also been doing a few sessions on the turbo which is a sweaty old business.

I have been drinking at least 3l of water with electrolytes at work. I have bought some salt tablets for Saturday’s effort.


----------



## gbb (26 Jun 2018)

28 degrees at 3.30 this afternoon, home, on the bike for a 17 miler at 15 mph average which isn't earth shattering but I had to work at it...no problem, arrived home, barely out of breath but quite sweaty.....and loved every minute of it.
The warmer the better, a few years ago I did a 50 miler, hard, probably averaged 17 mph, in 30 plus degrees, arrived home so wet with sweat I couldn't get my gear off..but again, had a big cheesy grin on my face. It was so hot you could hear the tarmac sticking to the tyres, it sounded like I was cycling through cornflakes.
The downside to this is....i HATE the cold and find it remarkably difficult to get out anywhere near 5degrees, let alone colder.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

When it's warm like this, I prefer going out in the early evening when the temps are starting to dip.

Though these last few days I've rather enjoyed going out at dusk.

I'm the other way round, don't mind the cold as long as I've got the right things to wear.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2018)

30 degrees here at wigan pier , too hot for me to ride in but plenty folk seem to like it.


----------



## Welsh wheels (26 Jun 2018)

Ive planned a 35 miler this week, settting off at 4 pm. Bit worried but hopefully it will be alright because it's a bit later in the day.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2018)

If you’re concerned about the heat, push it back to 6pm?


----------



## Welsh wheels (26 Jun 2018)

vickster said:


> If you’re concerned about the heat, push it back to 6pm?


Cycling to the beach to see some friends and then getting a lift back, got to go then if I'm going to ride. I will take both my 750 ml bottles and make sure I drink both of them on the ride and put a pinch of salt in them as well.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jun 2018)

It depends what terrain. A flat ride that I can bowl along and get a nice breeze I'm fine up to about 28

A typical Peak District ride, 28 is way too hot. Plenty of 20 minute climbs on which you get virtually no cooling. On those I'm ok up to about 22 and about 16 is perfect

Today was too hot (27) for a proper hilly ride


----------



## Kajjal (26 Jun 2018)

As long as there are no very long steep climbs into the low 30C is fine with factor 50k sun cream. Off road long steep climbs in the heat really take it out of you with rapid dehydration.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jun 2018)

I did some cycling in the hills of Majorca, a few years ago, in the summer. It was getting into the high 30s, that was ‘interesting’. I’ve yet to encounter the biggest issue ( high humidity levels ) in this country, to an extent that would stop me riding.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> When it's warm like this, I prefer going out in the early evening when the temps are starting to dip.
> 
> Though these last few days I've rather enjoyed going out at dusk.
> 
> I'm the other way round, don't mind the cold as long as I've got the right things to wear.



There’s something about hot Tarmac in the evening to the point I prefer an early morning ride given the choice. The light is better quality and it’s all rather ethereal. I find peace much easier.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> There’s something about hot Tarmac in the evening to the point I prefer an early morning ride given the choice. The light is better quality and it’s all rather ethereal. I find peace much easier.



Yeah, see your point. 

However, I am most definitely NOT a morning person.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jun 2018)

I never use Sun cream in this country, only when I go to hot countries.


----------



## Kajjal (26 Jun 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I did some cycling in the hills of Majorca, a few years ago, in the summer. It was getting into the high 30s, that was ‘interesting’. I’ve yet to encounter the biggest issue ( high humidity levels ) in this country, to an extent that would stop me riding.



The only time I really felt humidity was cycling in the low 30c in the UK just after a heavy shower. It was in the countryside but the air was quite bad for a while.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Jun 2018)

Well I ain’t paying 7 quid to get the bus to work

So it will never be too hot!


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2018)

I think it's fantastic. A hilly route today (Nothing else down here), cotton cap to keep the sun off my bonce and a hugely enjoyable ride. Long may this weather continue


----------



## PK99 (26 Jun 2018)

35C (according to Garmin) yesterday early afternoon when cycling into Petworth on hilly 25 miler from Guildford.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2018)

I can cycle in anything up to about 45°C, not that it's very common where I live now: Melbourne rarely gets over 40°C in summer.


----------



## Moodyman (26 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> Stunning wether but the hills look tortuous



Indeed. Flat riding is manageable as one benefits from airflow. Once stopped at lights though, the sweat starts dripping.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/maximum-temperature-youre-happy-to-cycle-in.213075/

This might cover it?


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2018)

About 6 degrees Celsius is my limit.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2018)

bondirob said:


> I used to work in hot conditions and the nurse used to advise us on how to deal with it.
> Your body takes a few days to adapt then copes much more efficiently with the heat also avoid caffeine and eat stuff like raisins.
> I've cycled in about 40c in Australia it was warm but OK I was living there though if I had to do it now as a one off I'd struggle.


Why avoid caffeine?
I virtually exist on it.
No shortage of espressos in the Med.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Being out on the bike in the slight breeze today was better than being indoors but we only sauntered along, especially on the hilly bits.


We were actually hotter yesterday by 2 or 3 degrees but I went down to the river enjoyed the breeze so much that I spent 3 hours out in the midday sun. I was a bit red when I got home but nothing burnt and the main reason I didn't spend longer was because I remembered that I didn't have any puncture repair stuff with me and I was further away from home than my walking comfort zone permits. Glorious day!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jun 2018)

*Mod Note*:
I'm merging this thread with an existing one:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/maximum-temperature-youre-happy-to-cycle-in.213075/unread
that already contains another one on the same topic.
It must be very hot out there!


----------



## fatjel (27 Jun 2018)

I find anything over 20c pretty uncomfortable , 
Did a 200k in 30ish last summer and seriously feared for my survival. 

I spent much of my working life in cold stores quite comfortable at -18 so my opinion is probably worthless


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2018)

I have to say anything over 20 also.....I can for a little while as long as I am hydrated, wearing right clothing and there's some shade on and off


----------



## dodgy (27 Jun 2018)

Can we stop saying "n degrees in the shade". Please 

Of course it's in the shade, if it's not, you're measuring solarity, not temperature


----------



## vickster (27 Jun 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> *Mod Note*:
> I'm merging this thread with an existing one:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/maximum-temperature-youre-happy-to-cycle-in.213075/unread
> that already contains another one on the same topic.
> It must be very hot out there!


Although bizarrely, this thread was started in January!


----------



## Milzy (27 Jun 2018)

LOL

Anyway I had a ride at 29 degrees and my bottle of fluid was like warm tea. However there was also a nice breeze so it didn’t feel too warm and didn’t even sweat for 31 miles at 18.5mph. The runners don’t have this luxury in summer. That’s why Runners are barm pots.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Jun 2018)

I've ridden in 29 degrees before but sometimes find it uncomfortable and in need of extra planning - but I'm more driven by when I can get out and ride, so I take any chance I can get. I'm also demented enough to go out in -5 or colder on snow covered trails.
When we went to Lanzarote once we hired bikes in 30+ heat, but Puerto del Carmen has lots of nice watering holes, and we were just pootling along the seafront bike road.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2018)

So hot today that i took my KOM jersey off and cycled topless for the first time in what must be 15 years. When i got home and looked in the mirror i saw that my back was covered in glitter. I'd led down to sunbathe for a while in a church yard and i must've picked up bits of confetti/glitter on my sweaty back.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Jun 2018)

Today's 100km in Cheshire was hot, 31 degrees max, but manageable with plenty of fluids and stops in the shade, plenty cyclists out and about.........


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So hot today that i took my KOM jersey off and cycled topless for the first time in what must be 15 years. When i got home and looked in the mirror i saw that my back was covered in glitter. I'd led down to sunbathe for a while in a church yard and i must've picked up bits of confetti/glitter on my sweaty back.


Any rabbits?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Any rabbits?


No,but i saw a cat chasing a rat.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2018)

Ive just walked upto Baslow Edge ,wow what a view,id love to MTB down it...but id have to carry the bike up 

Very warm but we'll worth the effort.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2018)

Today's been so hot that I left work early just so I could take it easy all the way home (it's uphill).


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2018)

Between 18 and 22 would do me fine any hotter and my Larry arse starts to struggle


----------



## Slick (27 Jun 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Today's been so hot that I left work early just so I could take it easy all the way home (it's uphill).


Good shout. I was full of enthusiasm for the heat until this afternoon and now I'm unsure if I should chance it tomorrow or not. 

Still not complaining, just risk assessing.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jun 2018)

I went out yesterday for a poorly purely to commemorate the last day of my holiday. I left it later than I should and was out in the midday blaze my wahoonigan was saying 86 degrees. Was ok moving but stopping at the lights I looked like I was raining. Not sure how accurate the temp is on them but it was certainly a bit toasty !


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2018)

jowwy said:


> Between 18 and 22 would do me fine any hotter and my Larry arse starts to struggle


That used to be me. I still prefer 18-22C but I can cope with 25-28C since losing over 4 stone in weight.

I think people forget how good an insulator fat is. I used to bake in the summer and be okay in the winter. Nowadays, I am okay in the summer and freeze in the winter!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jun 2018)

I'm looking forward to September, when I'll spend 4 weeks cycling through I-don't-know-how-many cols in the Pyrenees, and it will be a fair bit warmer than it is now in Melbourne. The minimum temperatures on my commutes to work are not much above 0 this week.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm looking forward to September, when I'll spend 4 weeks cycling through I-don't-know-how-many cols in the Pyrenees, and it will be a fair bit warmer than it is now in Melbourne. The minimum temperatures on my commutes to work are not much above 0 this week.


With any luck the evenings should be cool by then, so wherever you're staying doesn't turn into a sauna. My French house got to over 30C inside last summer, despite 2ft-thick walls of limestone, and that actually was too warm, even for me. Though, on the plus side, I never ride my bike inside the house.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> With any luck the evenings should be cool by then, so wherever you're staying doesn't turn into a sauna. My French house got to over 30C inside last summer, despite 2ft-thick walls of limestone, and that actually was too warm, even for me. Though, on the plus side, I never ride my bike inside the house.


I don't know what the B&B in Bertren will be like (I haven't been there before), but the one in Saint-Savin was OK in early July last year, even with mid-30s days and warm nights. I think the wooden window shutters helped with that: they're very effective at keeping the inside cooler.
When I was in the Pyrénées for several days in September 2016 (over the nights of 10th to 12th), the days were about 30 and nights were reasonably cool.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2018)

Prefer cold, wet days, as the humidity gets to me (more than the temperature)

Due to circumstances, with dropping a car off, I had to run home from work on Tuesday @ 22:00
I managed just over a mile, slightly downhill, before I had to stop, due to an inability to breathe properly

From then on, it was 'stop', run 1/2mile. stop, etc.....

As Mike Harding once said about an Australian city, for the same humidity reasons, on a tour, forget which one
_"It was like living in a Navvys boot!"

_
It was even a warm ride home from work, at 22:30 yesterday
Still even this weather marks you down as 'Bass-Ass'!
Apparantly………...

Not as much as heavy rain/snow though



_




_


----------



## byegad (28 Jun 2018)

I've answered this one before. It's all a matter of humidity. I've ridden in the low 30s when it was a dry heat and the only problem is ensuring you stop in the shade. Without the wind generated by movement I quickly got soaked in sweat. 
I've also ridden in an English summer 23 when I started to slide off the saddle in a pool of sweat. even down hill at 45mph!
I'm no svelte athlete, rather an overweight old guy who rides at a blistering 10-15mph on the flat.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jun 2018)

Today in my lab I am mostly boiling to death. Wish I was out on my bike


----------



## Aravis (28 Jun 2018)

On one particular red-number day - August 3rd 1990 - I rode 103 miles. It was day one of a weekend trip from Bristol, staying at Clun Youth Hostel. Having seen a good weekend on the horizon, I had everything set up, and when the forecast started to turn tropical I wasn't minded to back off. The highest temperature then recorded in the UK, 37.1°C, was set that day in Cheltenham, quite close to my route.

So on that evidence almost anything is possible in the UK. We face many challenges other than extreme temperatures - wind, rain, ice, hills to name a few. They're all fun to overcome from time to time. For my perfect cycling day I'd have a temperature in the high teens, moderate humidity, light winds, with broken cloud and maybe the chance of a light shower. But if could summon them up at will I think life would be poorer.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Jun 2018)

I cycled 10 miles from a meeting in a dress shirt and chinos without any water in 30°C heat on Tuesday. At the time I thought I heard the grim reaper calling my name. As I reached the summit of (Mount) Whitehall Road in Leeds, my mouth was drier than a plate of Aunt Bessie's Yorkshire puds. Had I been racing, I probably would have lost due to inappropriate clothing and fainted as a result of failure to carry sufficient water stocks, luckily it was just the pootle home and I'm still here to tell the tale. Maybe next time Mr Reaper!


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Jun 2018)

41 when touring through France a few years ago.


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Jun 2018)

51C in Western Australia


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jun 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> 51C in Western Australia


Maximum temperature you're *happy* to cycle in?


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5293077, member: 9609"]How low do you have the aircon set too ?
that's a seriously low core temperature, they reckon once you get below hypothermic you start to feel warm again.[/QUOTE]
Ha ha!
What's aircon?


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jun 2018)

For me, it depends. I was happy enough doing a 100km ride on a day of 32....for most of the ride. But maybe a kilometre from the end, I had to stop and wet my hair and sit down in the shade. I would have been OK if it wasn't for the stupid helmet laws. 

Years earlier, on the afternoon of a day around 40, I found the 35km commute home too much. Again, I was fine until I was close to home - in fact stopped at a drive-thru bottle shop for a six pack of beer as a reward, but 2 km later, finally home, heat exhaustion had struck, and I had to spend an hour lying on the tiles - beer unopened! - until my core temperature dropped enough that I could be sure I wouldn't faint.


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Jun 2018)

It was an adventure. I was out in the bush miles from anyone and look back on those days fondly. The heat in the desert by day was compensated for by dazzling skies at night, and the solitude was wonderful. So in those circumstances, and with such freedom, yes, I was happy. I was well equipped and I don’t mind the heat that much anyway. Now the flies out there during the day, that was another matter...


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2018)

I've done two rides this week, both a little over 60 miles, I'm quite happy cycling on a hot day, a bright sunny day does wonders for my mood, I just make sure I drink plenty, and if it gets a little too warm I just reduce the effort I'm putting in.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jun 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> 51C in Western Australia


You were up north somewhere, then? Perth would never get that high.

I spent my first 30 years living in and around Perth, and was more than happy to move to the eastern states, because I got sick of the constantly hot, dry weather in WA.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2018)

I don't do well in hot temperatures, I think I have a wee bit of low blood pressure.
There's a bike ride on Sunday I want to go on, but the 32 Celsius we are currently having puts me off, I know I will end up dizzy.


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Jun 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> You were up north somewhere, then? Perth would never get that high.
> 
> I spent my first 30 years living in and around Perth, and was more than happy to move to the eastern states, because I got sick of the constantly hot, dry weather in WA.


Indeed, I was well north of there, up in the Pilbara/Great Sandy Desert area.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Jun 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't do well in hot temperatures, I think I have a wee bit of low blood pressure.
> There's a bike ride on Sunday I want to go on, but the 32 Celsius we are currently having puts me off, I know I will end up dizzy.


Thinking back to my late sister-in-law, she also got dizzy like this. Eventually discovered she needed more than average salt intake. Problem solved. And it was severe enough to drop her semi-conscious sometimes.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jun 2018)

Clambered up Dick hill yesterday evening, 28C with me bike on me back. Thought I was gonna expire on the steeper bits.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2018)

It's about this time of year I find myself longing for autumn, Autumn longing for Spring and Spring, Summer.....


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Jun 2018)

I think we need to make the most of this hot weather and get out on our bikes..........


----------



## si_c (29 Jun 2018)

I'm planning to be out all weekend on the bike (Wife's away!), temperatures will be around 30° on both Saturday and Sunday, as long as I'm not wearing a duffel coat I'll be fine. 

I find that on relatively hot days wearing something white on my head makes the a greater difference than anything else.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jun 2018)

The whole point of cycling on a hot day is it's like being in front of a fan, but a lot more fun. Went for a ride yesterday but the air was so warm it was like being in front of a fan heater... not much fun to be honest.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2018)

si_c said:


> I'm planning to be out all weekend on the bike (Wife's away!), temperatures will be around 30° on both Saturday and Sunday, as long as I'm not wearing a duffel coat I'll be fine.


I'm just waiting in for my family to arrive ... I think not only would I have melted on the trains to and from your Chester-North Wales imperial century ride tomorrow, I would have melted on the ride itself! A mere 36 miles was enough for me today ...


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jun 2018)

I would have said a lower temperature than current would be ideal but, after commuting in it for a few weeks, it’s amazing how you get used to it. I still look like I’ve just been Swimming when I get off the bike, but feels fine when riding.


----------



## Slick (29 Jun 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I would have said a lower temperature than current would be ideal but, after commuting in it for a few weeks, it’s amazing how you get used to it. I still look like I’ve just been Swimming when I get off the bike, but feels fine when riding.


I found it the same although I've yet to check but I'm sure I will be a bit slower than normal.


----------



## delb0y (29 Jun 2018)

Too hot for me. I overheat doing the hills in mild weather. Trying them in this heat would probably be the end of me.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> I found it the same although I've yet to check but I'm sure I will be a bit slower than normal.


My times have been faster as the temperature has gone up. I have no doubt that it’s down to continuously getting fitter as I have commuted more.

My rides have been predominantly 8 mile commutes at about 17-18mph average with 600 feet of climbing. It’s literally a decent length 5-8% climb one way for 2 miles, then flat, slightly uphill then decent downhill. The same in reverse almost exactly. Lovely cooling effect towards the end when going downhill even when there’s no wind.

I must admit, the Velothon is looming and hoping it cools somewhat before then.


----------



## si_c (29 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm just waiting in for my family to arrive ... I think not only would I have melted on the trains to and from your Chester-North Wales imperial century ride tomorrow, I would have melted on the ride itself! A mere 36 miles was enough for me today ...



It's definitely warm out, I'm still going to do it, although I will probably be starting an hour or so earlier to take advantage of the slightly cooler temperatures. That being said it's forecast for a 10/12mph tailwind all day tomorrow, so I may extend it out a bit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2018)

The novelty of cycling in 'hot' weather with very little clothing is beginning to wear off a bit now. Yes it's nice to just wear a jersey instead of the usual 5 layers,but this sweating is something new to me. It's also clashing with the world cup as it's just too warm to go for a ride midday,before the matches come on,so i'm having to go out when the games are on the telly. I even tried to go for a ride at 6pm yesterday,when you'd think it was a bit cooler and the traffic had died down,but no it was still too hot,so i had to wait till 7.30pm before it was comfy enough and even then i sweated like mad!!

Bib shorts are too hot as well. My lower back and lower sides get to clammy. My next ride i'll be wearing bibless ones.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Jun 2018)

This is perfect weather for cycling. My ideal temp for cycling is 28C.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2018)

I'm comfortable when the temperature is between 15 and 35 centigrade.

A few years ago in Australia I had temps. up in the high 30s and low 40s. That was too hot, plus the smell of road kill (mostly kangaroos) and flies, and only having warm water in my bottles/camelbak made it a real ordeal for too many days on end.

But it was worth it, in the end.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Jul 2018)

For any length of time, 35C.

Anything above that, and I'm repeatedly stopping for panachet.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2018)

My Garmin was showing 32c yesterday . Lovely day out .


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Bib shorts are too hot as well. My lower back and lower sides get to clammy. My next ride i'll be wearing bibless ones.


Isn't the bib the dip at the front? So bibless ones would be solid fronted = you'll be wearing spandex dungarees?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> Isn't the bib the dip at the front?


No.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jul 2018)

Saw a man cycling yesterday wearing just the bib shorts - looked very odd. He was the colour of a milk bottle - hope he had sun cream on


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 417330


None of those seem to cover bib shorts to me. How did you think it did?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> None of those seem to cover bib shorts to me. How did you think it did?


because they were clearly named after bib and braces. How they got the name "bib shorts" rather than "brace shorts" when the bib part was dispensed with an accident of history, like the bizarre fact that one clips into clipless pedals.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> because they were clearly named after bib and braces. How they got the name "bib shorts" rather than "brace shorts" when the bib part was dispensed with an accident of history, like the bizarre fact that one clips into clipless pedals.


Or possibly that the bit that's missing is the shape of a bib as in bib-and-tucker, like I wrote...


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2018)

Fantastic weather, lets hope it lasts................


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2018)

Well, I think you are wrong. You think I am wrong. There we are.


----------



## Kajjal (2 Jul 2018)

Did some mountain biking in 33C yesterday and it was brutal. The ground and air were really putting up some heat , and when I stopped in full sun it was even worse. The more shaded bits and by the water were fine.


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2018)

This is the temperature graph from my ride yesterday...






I was a bit alarmed by the 36ºC max until I looked more closely at the data - the three spikes you can see on the graph are when I was stopped and had put the Garmin away inside my saddlebag, where it was obviously a bit warmer than outside.

Garmin devices tend to over-estimate temperatures anyway so I always assume it's likely to be a few degrees cooler than it shows on the display.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2018)

That will be the temp in direct sunlight which is always higher than the ambient temp.


----------



## mgs315 (2 Jul 2018)

I’d say the heat on the club ride on Sunday was probably about my comfortable limit to ride hard. The actual riding wasn’t the problem, it was the heat when stopped whilst the body is still busy generating its own from exercise that gets me. 

Slow paced ride tomorrow methinks. Will try take more water though, I ran out of my 2x 600mls at about 35 miles of a 43 miler done. Thankfully it was mostly downhill home!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> Isn't the bib the dip at the front? So bibless ones would be solid fronted = you'll be wearing spandex dungarees?


Oh,i don't know what they're called! All i know is they have a dip at the front and a high back with braces. I've just got back from a ride. I wore my plain shorts( no high bits or braces). They were comfier than those high waist thingies!


----------



## MountainSide (2 Jul 2018)

All the damn roads are melting near me in the UK heatwave. It sounds like I'm lifting the road up which must be slowing me down and I have to keep stopping to remove chunks of "road" stuck to my tyres. Even the train tracks are buckling. Set to last another month apparently.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2018)

It was close to 40°C at the end of the Calais-Brindisi when I rode it. I was forced into long sleeves, and the water in the bidons tasted like tepid bath-water.


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> That will be the temp in direct sunlight which is always higher than the ambient temp.



I need to fit a portable Stevenson screen to my bike and put the Garmin inside that. Obviously my saddlebag isn't ventilated enough for the job, hence the big spikes on the graph.

Garmin do say in their FAQs that temperature accuracy can be affected by the device being in direct sunlight, so I always assume the on-screen figures are a few degrees higher than reality. It was still bloody hot yesterday though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2018)

Too hot for me at the moment.

Was on bike at 7am on Saturday, 6am on Sunday and 7am yesterday to avoid the heat.

Got up at 6am today intending to be out by 7am and just couldn't face it again - even early in the morning I have ended up drenched in sweat and with itchy eyes from from all the pollens.

Will try again tomorrow nice and early.

Also I have a very long mountain hiking day planned for Friday with my mate although I am thinking of baling out - 7500' of ascent/descent planned and tbh in this heat that'll be purgatory.

Bring back overcast days soon....


----------



## si_c (3 Jul 2018)

25°C here at the moment, looking at the clock wondering if I can leave early and get an extended ride home in the sunshine!


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> That will be the temp in direct sunlight which is always higher than the ambient temp.


I don't know about you, but most of my daytime rides at the moment tend to involve riding in direct sunlight, so that seems a fair enough measurement to me!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJJBbK2XNbE


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2018)

As lomg as you are not trying to compare it to temps reported by others or found in forecasts then yes. Otherwise it introduces a lot of inconsistency when comparing temps.


----------



## Andrew1971 (3 Jul 2018)

25 is my limit on temp. have to carefull with having bad migraine's


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> As lomg as you are not trying to compare it to temps reported by others or found in forecasts then yes. Otherwise it introduces a lot of inconsistency when comparing temps.


Yes. If you want to record air temperature, put your garmin in one of these (out of the wind and sun, with good air flow)






While I'm sharing images, this is from Wikipedia to illustrate the heatwave that lead to the Australian bush fire disaster of 2009....


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2018)

We were out in 35°c today. Plenty of suncream, loads of little sips of water and ease back on the speed- 10.2mph average speed over 28.5 miles.

Take it steady.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jul 2018)

Never too hot
Never too cold
Always too windy


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

palinurus said:


> Never too hot
> Never too cold
> Always too windy


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> We were out in 35°c today.


Are you in Spain??


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Are you in Spain??
> 
> View attachment 417555


Almost, it looked like the south of France to me.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jul 2018)

I'm enjoying riding in the hot weather, I hope it lasts.

But, riding too fast in this weather seems like a big mistake.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm enjoying riding in the hot weather, I hope it lasts.
> 
> But, riding too fast in this weather seems like a big mistake.


Riding fast never seems to be the problem...don't get too hot due to evaporation, just got to make sure I drink loads
Long rides with a lot of climbing are verboten right now. V little evaporation slogging up Holme Moss at 6mph so overheating becomes very uncomfortable


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Riding fast never seems to be the problem...don't get too hot due to evaporation, just got to make sure I drink loads
> Long rides with a lot of climbing are verboten right now. V little evaporation slogging up Holme Moss at 6mph so overheating becomes very uncomfortable



If you don't believe me, you might believe the experts: 
"The harder you work the more you will sweat, so if it’s really hot and you’re starting to feel it, romping through your drinks, knock off your pace or shorten your ride. And don’t forget in among all the drinking to pay attention that you are eating enough on your ride, too."

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...g-five-tips-to-help-you-keep-your-cool-180053


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> If you don't believe me, you might believe the experts:
> [...]
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...g-five-tips-to-help-you-keep-your-cool-180053


What are Nigel Wynn's qualifications, then?


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> What are Nigel Wynn's qualifications, then?



He works for Cycling Weekly, which is the old Cycling magazine, maybe I'm a bit bias about Cycling magazine:

Here is a picture of my Uncle, Alan Boden in Cycling magazine 1968, third in the National TT Championships.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jul 2018)

Just for information I've suffered from heat syncope (fainting; who knew there was a word for it?)

I felt hot, but ok. I was walking and talking under shade. The next moment something grey was rushing towards me - the ground, and the next moment after that I was lying on a St John's Ambulance cot with a cold compress on my forehead.

Just a slightly awkward situation at a sporting event with a first aid room, but it could be catastrophic on the road.

So yeah, if you start to feel the negative effects of heat, it's probably a good idea to find some shade and water and get your core temperature under control. 

(heat syncope is when your blood vessels expand to try to drop your body temp, and the sudden drop in blood pressure is followed by a sudden drop in consciousness)


----------



## Alan O (5 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> "The harder you work the more you will sweat..."


That's certainly true, but it's also true that the more relative wind you face (eg by going faster) the better the sweating will work in cooling you down. It's not the sweating itself that causes heatstroke and related conditions*, but the failure of the sweat to lower your body temperature sufficiently.

I expect that in any individual situation there's an optimal speed for maximum cooling, which best balances the heat generated by your muscles and the cooling effects of sweating, but I've no idea how to gauge that other than by how you feel.

[*it can cause dehydration, obviously, but that's relatively easy to overcome]


----------



## Kosong (5 Jul 2018)

mid 30s is fine for me, but i lived in Malaysia for a while so im well acclimatised. In fact, i prefer the heat - it makes me get up earlier, and the implied sunshine certainly puts a spring in my step. I'm more into touring rather than racing/sport cycling though, so my day in the saddle is usually pretty flexible. How long i cycle depends on my hydration the day before, how well i slept, and more importantly what way the sun is facing.

I'm certainly not that fast on my bike though, average 10-11mph loaded unless there are hills and climbs, then it drops significantly as I'm a shite climber (asthma!). if the weather is like this for my pending bike ride to Germany I'll be in heaven but I know its not most peoples cup of tea. In sri lanka last summer i hired a bike for a few days and did some 40 mile days, during the hottest part of the day...was absolutely fine on day 1 but day 2 i just hadnt eaten enough over the 2 days and lost energy. that was horrible crashing like that in 40+c heat. This is the main thing I struggle with as heat completely stops my appetite and food becomes something i have to make myself do during daylight hours, else i just wouldn't eat at all from 10am - 7pm or so. 

My 3 water cages on my touring bike take a thrashing during this sort of weather!


----------



## lazybloke (6 Jul 2018)

I ventured into a box of Lindor truffles today - a father's day gift from last month.
They're not kidding about the smooth *melting *filling.

Don't take them cycling!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

lazybloke said:


> I ventured into a box of Lindor truffles today - a father's day gift from last month.
> They're not kidding about the smooth *melting *filling.
> 
> Don't take them cycling!





The dark ones are lush.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2018)

All this talk about the heat - it was only 4 months ago we were moaning about the "Beast from the East"


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> All this talk about the heat - it was only 4 months ago we were moaning about the "Beast from the East"


Welcome to Britain. Where are you from originally?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Welcome to Britain. Where are you from originally?


Here!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Here!


Twas a joke, but have you never noticed that Brits complain about the weather too cold and then one degree warmer complaining that it's too hot? The changeover number is around 20 or 21. I am not sure "what a nice day" is a sentence in British English.


----------



## Ian H (6 Jul 2018)

Having just ridden my 600k event as an organiser's check ride... oof! That was hot. I was balancing time against heat-stroke most of the way round.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Twas a joke, but have you never noticed that Brits complain about the weather too cold and then one degree warmer complaining that it's too hot? The changeover number is around 20 or 21. I am not sure "what a nice day" is a sentence in British English.


You must have been here long enough to realise that moaning about the weather (too hot/cold/wet/dry, etc) is our national pasttime. If it was an Olympic sport, we'd sweep the medals


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> You must have been here long enough to realise that moaning about the weather (too hot/cold/wet/dry, etc) is our national pasttime. If it was an Olympic sport, we'd sweep the medals


Exactly. Hence my assuming you were new to the country as you seemed to be surprised by it.

I now return you to your regular program of complaining about the weather.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2018)

I'm not surprised about the moaning - I do enough of it myself, especially regarding the wind. It was the realisation that it was only the start of March that we had that really cold spell and here we are only 4 months later well into a prolonged warm spell (for most of the country).


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2018)

Ian H said:


> Having just ridden my 600k event as an organiser's check ride... oof! That was hot. I was balancing time against heat-stroke most of the way round.


Wow, that's about triple what I could cope with at the best of times, let alone in this heat!


----------



## Ian H (7 Jul 2018)

I sent the Exeter riders off this morning at 6. Steve Abraham started the Leighton Buzzard lot at 7. Good luck to them.


----------



## steverob (7 Jul 2018)

I'll admit I'm not someone who deals with the heat all that well; I actually don't mind being cold. However I wasn't sure until today how hot was TOO hot for me - I was watching the temperature reading on my Garmin and noting when I was struggling with the heat and when I was fine, just to see what I could find about my own thresholds.

It turns out that I start to get uncomfortable at 25C, but am still quite happy to ride in that. As it approaches 30C however, that's when it actually starts to affect me and if I'd had the choice, I would probably have stopped once it got over 30 (or say if it was already there while I was at home, I wouldn't start a ride). Thankfully because of my early start (a rarity for me as I love a weekend lie-in!), it only reached those sorts of temperatures just as I was nearing the end of my ride - I was that close to home by then that there was no real point in stopping.

This was on a 70 mile ride where the vast majority of it was quite flat (so no really tough bits) and I had two bottles of water (one from the freezer at home, one purchased halfway round) and one of orange squash, so I was quite well hydrated, but still it got to be a struggle at points.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2018)

Did a tough, hilly ride around Saddleworth this morning. Fewer cyclists out that you would see even on a winter's day
Just too hot and hard in this weather in the hills. I'm noticeably lower on the power output


----------

